# The Quatermass Experiment BBC4 live 2005



## Tiffany (May 14, 2012)

Is this version worth buying. I missed it when it was shown, but I see there is a DVD of it?


----------



## Foxbat (May 18, 2012)

I have this on DVD and quite enjoyed it. It has to be remembered that it was recorded live and that places certain limitations on both production quality and what can be achieved in real time (let's face it, they don't have time to render fancy CGI). Acting quality was passable but not inspired.

That all being said, I would judge this as a fairly competent and watchable attempt at updating an old script. However, when push comes to shove, I think the original is still the best. If (like me) you are a Quatermass fan, then this is worth having if only to complete the collection


----------



## Tiffany (May 21, 2012)

Thanks, Foxbat.


----------

